# VAMPIRE T-11 4235 ZIMBABWE AIR FORCE



## andygray (May 12, 2013)

Hi there

Does anybody know any history about this aircraft please?

RAF history/serial would be good - pictures would be great !

Many thanks for reading !


----------



## A4K (May 13, 2013)

No idea myself mate, would have to Google it (which I presume you've already done.. ?)

Is this for a model? Got an Airfix 1:72 T.11 recently, which is VERY nicely moulded (mine will be a kiwi)


----------



## Airframes (May 13, 2013)

I've just been doing some research on the 'T 11' for a future project using the 1/48th scale Classic Airframes kit. The 'Air Britain' web site has quite a lot of info and photos, and I _think _I might have seen a Zimbawe aircraft there. As Evan suggested, 'Google' Vampire T 11 and a reasonable selection of info appears.


----------



## andygray (May 18, 2013)

Hi again
'
The reason is that I have a part of this aircraft and want to have a sort of display around it with pics/info etc


----------

